# Jerry Stackhouse, Nick Van Exel, Ricky Davis, Cat Mobley, Eddie Jones, Bonzi Wells???



## I Love Breasts (Aug 24, 2003)

Jerry Stackhouse
Nick Van Exel
Ricky Davis
Cat Mobley
Eddie Jones
Bonzi Wells
Jason Terry
Dajuan Wagner
Damon Stoudamire
Jason Williams

I know the Pacers have issues with their back-court. Tinsley is incosistent and Anthony Johnson is a weak backup. Reggie Miller is old and Ron Artest is arguably out of position at shooting guard. Fred Jones, Carl English, Jamison Brewer are all too young and inexperienced to do much. So up there is a list of solid back-court players who, because of various reasons, could be on the market. Which of those players interest you? And what would you be willing to give up for that player?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'd give Bender for any of them except Mobley, Jones, Wagner, and Stoudemaire.


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

Supposedly Danny Ferry's $5 mil contract is non-guaranteed. I think they should drop him and sign *Kenny Anderson* to a two year deal or so. His veteran leadership could push them over the top.

As far as SG, I was just thinking the same thing about Jon Bender. I would trade him for D. Wagner if possible. I think he is gonna be a special player if he can get the PT.

INDIANA Trades: Bender / Foster / Jones 
For CLEVELAND's: Wagner / Mihm / Stewart 

Cleveland, Memphis, L.A. Clippers, Portland are about the only teams with the personnel to do a deal for Bender but not all of them have the type of contracts to make it work. The rest of the teams in the league... very few teams have the depth at SG to give anybody up without getting a SG in return.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Maybe Orlando will go after D. Wag sooner or later with Reece Gaines as the PG of the Future??? 

-----------------------------------------------------------
Would the Cav's be willing to give up Ricky Davis for Bender??
They have too much talent on the Wings... Somebody has to go!And I'm not sold on Lebron James as a PG. They're gonna have to draft a good one next year. Chris Thomas??
-----------------------------------------------------------
*Free Agents:*
*Voshon Lenard* - instant 3pt Shooting when Reggie sits
Dion Glover - adequate sub; physical defender; decent player

Jimmy Jackson, Stephen Jackson, Demarr Johnson, Raja Bell, etc.
-----------------------------------------------------------
*FINAL SUGGESTION:* 
~ Drop Danny Ferry 
*** Sign both Kenny Anderson and Voshon Lenard ***


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nmage</b>!
> *FINAL SUGGESTION:*
> ~ Drop Danny Ferry
> *** Sign both Kenny Anderson and Voshon Lenard ***


I'd love to sign Voshon Lenard. I don't know his stats from last season, and i just got back from work so i am way too tired and lazy to check lol. But he would be a better fit then Barry, as far as 3's are concered.

Kenny Anderson? Why? I'd reather re-sign Tim Hardaway then sign Kenny Anderson.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nmage</b>!
> 
> INDIANA Trades: Bender / Foster / Jones
> For CLEVELAND's: Wagner / Mihm / Stewart


Sorry i was gonna add this on my other post but i forgot so i will just post again.

I like this deal alot, i don't know much about Stewert (i assume you mean Micheal Stewert?) but he has got to be better then Fred Jones (who i think you're talking about, i wouldn't trade James Jones just yet)

But, i don't think the Pacers needs anymore "project" players. We took risks with O'Neal, Harrington, Bender and Tinsley, only O'Neal has payed off fully, with Harrington somewhat. I think Walsh and Bird are looking for a more of a veteran who is proven he can help right now.


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

*MillerTime*

You're correct! The trade does include Cleveland's F/C Michael Stewart - definitely a guy to sit at the end of the bench - and INDY's G/SG Fred Jones. 

Supposedly INDY is trying to bring back Eric Dampier. (HoopsWorld.com) I figure a similiar trade with Bender/Foster/Jones would make that deal happen too.

I favor Kenny Anderson cause I figure he has more in the tank than Tim Hardaway, though I'm a fan of Timmy's. With shooters like Reggie and/or Voshon Lenard he's the perfect fit and, I think, would run the offense smoothly. Also, his style of play would be most like Jamaal's...

I'm sure INDY doesn't plan on keeping Ferry. He's an poor man's, older version of Croshere perhaps with a better shot... well, at least a year or two ago. They should really try to open up some room for Austin to play. I like his hustle and he can actually backup either Forward spot, like they hope Bender can do.

Both Bender and Foster are Base Year Compensation players... So their trade value is less than their actual contracts so the may Pacers have to eat part of their salary to make the deal work.... or something like that. I dunno if that would take-a-way from them signing FA's.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: MillerTime*



> Originally posted by <b>Nmage</b>!
> Supposedly INDY is trying to bring back Eric Dampier. (HoopsWorld.com) I figure a similiar trade with Bender/Foster/Jones would make that deal happen too.


I doubt the Pacers are interested in Dampier. I did hear we were interested in him a while ago, but havn't heard it recently. I think Dampier was in our plans until we got Pollard. I don't see Dampier coming in now, since we are still paying Foster alot and Dampier hasn't really proven all that much anyways. Foster is better then him IMO.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I would like to get Damon Stoudamire only because I think he is in the final year of his fat contract and he can help us out this year, and then we can kick him to the curb. I don't know how it could happen but here are the players I would NOT include in a deal for him: O'Neal, Harrington, Reggie, Artest, and Bender. Have fun with any other combo you can make up. I would also give up draft picks because I don't like mid 20 first rounders myself, with their guaranteed contracts (Brezec).


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

Stoudemire has two years left at about $15 mil per.


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

What about John Bender for Wang Zhizhi?

Wang could start and play the High Low game and knock down 15 ft shots that Brad Miller did. I thought that was an effective style/combo that Indy had.


> Indiana trades:
> PG/SG Jamison Brewer (2.2 ppg, 0.9 rpg, 1.8 apg in 8.0 minutes)
> SF Jonathan Bender (6.6 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.9 apg in 17.8 minutes)
> 
> ...


That would be a monster trade in INDY's favor. They get an eventual replacement for Reggie in Q (or at least decent talent), size (Wang) and a PG worth giving minutes as a backup to Jamaal or whoever INDY will start the season with. The Clips would get size and a possible star at the SF with Bender (to compete with the tall SF in the West) and can use Maggette exclusively at SG. 

(The trade works with Tinsley instead of Brewer but that would be too much for INDY to give up, perhaps... Maybe not? It works with Chris Wilcox instead of Wang, also.)

With the Clips being under the cap, it is the only team that can provide value for Bender since he is a Base Year Compensation player. (He and Foster.)


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nmage</b>!
> 
> As far as SG, I was just thinking the same thing about Jon Bender. I would trade him for D. Wagner if possible. I think he is gonna be a special player if he can get the PT.
> 
> ...


Interesting trade idea, and one that benefits both teams. Wagner is, at this point, odd-man out with Ricky securing the SG. Stewart is just cap-filler, tho he does play hard when he gets it. Mihm, needs a change of scenary. I don't like his game, but he too plays hard, and can hit a decent jumper for a slug. Wagner on the other hand is a player. I think he is just not the right player for us at this time. As for us giving up Ricky... I hope not. I would not do Ricky for Bender, especially not until I see how he does this year.

As for Clev needing a PG, they may indeed have him in LeBron, but remember, they got JR Bremer from the Celts for Jumaine Jones. Bremer is a scoring type of PG, but will not be forced into too much this year, and has a lot of upside. He did man the ship for the Celts the end of last year.

Anyway, good trade idea. Seems to be pretty fair for both teams.

Oh, one other thing. Clev will probably NOT be very active trading.... at least not for the first half. I could be wrong, but all the talk around here is that Silas and Paxson have a lot of people they want to look at in a variety of positions.... and their quotes all kinda say, "We need to see how and if all these pieces can fit before we do anything drastic or dynamic." They know they have a lot of talented ballers, but they need to find out if they can play as a team.


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hmm? Out of these guys.
Jerry Stackhouse, Nick Van Exel, Ricky Davis, Cat Mobley, Eddie Jones, Bonzi Wells, Jason Terry, Dajuan Wagner, Damon Stoudamire, Jason Williams
Mobley, Stoudamire and Davis, are shoot 1st, shoot 2nd, then pass, type of players. Wagner hasn't proven he belongs in the NBA, and I can't forget how Stackhouse complained when Carlisle turned him into a shoot less, pass more and defend, type of player. Bonzi and Jones are 2 guards, don't the Pacers have enough of tem? Van Exel and Jason Williams [the white one] would be perfect.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The Pacers don't really have that many SGs. Reggie is retiring soon, Artest is really a SF, Bender is really a SF, James Jones is really a SF, English is not guarenteed to be good, and Fred Jones would probably play PG because we are thin there.


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> The Pacers don't really have that many SGs. Reggie is retiring soon, Artest is really a SF, Bender is really a SF, James Jones is really a SF, English is not guarenteed to be good, and Fred Jones would probably play PG because we are thin there.


In my trade at least, Fred Jones could possibly play his natural SG position (offensively) in the same way DuJuan Wagner would, especially when Lebron is at PG, though he would have to guard opposing PG. Jones is 6'4" 210 lbs.

I also posted a trade in the TRADE/RUMOR board with BENDER going to the Clippers for Q. Richardson (SG) and others... Gotten mixed reviews. Because of Bender's BYC, the Clips are about the only under-the-cap team (that needs SF help) that would yield his full contract value back in the trade. In the Cleveland trade, it's pretty messy. Indy would either have to pay for and/or move him at 1/2 his new contract value.


----------

